# I almost fell, but still standing up



## cda (Feb 16, 2020)

https://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/d...ill-impact-roads-dart-service-sunday/2311860/


https://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/dallas-tower-implosion-watch-party/2312130/


----------



## e hilton (Feb 16, 2020)

I wonder if the demo contractor has a penalty clause for that.  The news release said there are a lot of roads closed.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 16, 2020)

Someone underestimated the strength of the elevator shaft


----------



## TheCommish (Feb 17, 2020)

if someone says state of the art for something new again I am going to ??? Has anyone ever built antiquated building, process or manufacturing plant?


----------



## ICE (Feb 17, 2020)

The center of the building is undoubtedly the elevator shaft and the strong spot.  What is confusing is that the shaft collapsed a long way before stopping. It looks like 20 feet of the bottom went away but the shaft didn't fall over.

Any ideas on what the liquid spewing out at the top is? It starts out clear and turns to black.


----------



## e hilton (Feb 17, 2020)

Im thinking the liquid is from the cooling tower.


----------



## ICE (Feb 17, 2020)

e hilton said:


> Im thinking the liquid is from the cooling tower.



My first thought too...but black?


----------



## cda (Feb 17, 2020)

another angle , does not look like sprinkler


----------



## e hilton (Feb 17, 2020)

Badly rusted?


----------



## Msradell (Feb 17, 2020)

ICE said:


> Any ideas on what the liquid spewing out at the top is? It starts out clear and turns to black.


I wonder if maybe this bldg. had a large water storage tank on the top floor for fire prevention. I know in some cities there are areas that water supplies are quite limited for fire protection and they mandate a large tank at our new the top of the bldg. to be used as a source of water for sprinklers. I seen some of those tanks get pretty grungy which may explain why the water was running black.

I'm thinking they may have left the water there to have more weight to help the bldg. collapse, obviously it didn't succeed but....


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 18, 2020)

Best laid plans don't always work.


----------



## cda (Feb 25, 2020)

If it is a slow day at the office ::



https://www.wfaa.com/mobile/video/weather/live-weather-channel/wfaa-live-video-2/287-1661278


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 25, 2020)

That is going to take awhile.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 25, 2020)

Somewhat akin to watching paint dry...………


----------



## cda (Feb 25, 2020)

They don't build them like that anymore


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 25, 2020)

Maybe the found the "Roman" formula?


----------



## cda (Feb 29, 2020)

"A cast-in-place concrete core," Taylor explained. "We call it a slip-form concrete core


https://www.wfaa.com/article/news/l...down/287-81ef45c3-c6de-43a4-bd25-96c57aaadd48


----------



## jeffc (Mar 2, 2020)

Looks like the law of gravity still applies.


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 2, 2020)

it is gone

https://www.wfaa.com/article/news/l...5-53fb-409b-9cc4-252513b3e196?ref=exit-recirc


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 3, 2020)

What man has built, he can destroy, eventually.


----------

